# Man Series 7 fund maturing - Reinvest?



## mattycat (3 November 2011)

Does anyone here have thoughts / advice on the Man Series 7 OM-IP 220 fund which is about to mature and being offered for reinvestment?

Is reinvesting a good idea? Or would it be better elsewhere?

Complete novice, inherited some. Have a week or so to decide!

Thanks,
 Matt


----------

